
The 7 Habits of Highly Effective Developers - dragonquest
http://blogs.msdn.com/johnwpowell/archive/2008/05/22/the-7-habits-of-highly-effective-developers.aspx
======
themanual
"If You Don't Know the Answer, Know Someone Who Does" - with google around
everyone "knows someone who does" :)

~~~
weaksauce
I know you are saying it tongue-in-cheek, but you still need to have a decent
amount of knowledge of the domain in order to craft a good query and be able
to separate the wheat from the chaff.

~~~
sokoloff
In some limit cases, that's true, but I've literally heard the following two
questions asked in the last week (one directly to me, one in the same room I
was in; these are not FoF cases):

What is SCOM? What is MRTG?

In both cases, knowing nothing about the domain gets you exactly the answer
you want. I think far more often than it doesn't, a relatively naive query to
Google with a followup query or two with certain words excluded will get you
what you need.

------
ericb
I thought this was a bit of a puff piece.

